

ISPs in Russia are blocking GitHub - rekoros
https://s3.amazonaws.com/kato-share/18e61a9a5fb1c6906002801197086fbbe35d531c7b64d3d5afe764823ed2f1a/Screen%20Shot%202014-10-02%20at%208.37.11%20PM.png

======
screwedup
Can somebody translate that? It looks like it links to the Ministry of
Justice, which would imply that it's a politically- or security-motivated
block.

And can somebody confirm that this is happening with other Russian ISPs?

